# Marine Engineer Migrating to Australia



## foxle (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a Marine Engineer which is to say that I am a Ships Engineer.I have recently gotten my hands on a PR and am planning to move to Sydney.Although from what i have seen there itself(I had gone to give my orals there!) i do believe its an expensive city to be in.That said,since we have couple of friends living there already and have been kind enough to invite us in for the initial settling down period,it makes sense to me to go there for starters.

What is baffling about this industry is that i have searched and searched numerous forums/job sites like Seek/indeed etc.,but havent gotten any reponse from any of the employers so far.

My question is this - Does searching and applying for jobs sitting away from Oz make sense to anyone,or the modus operandi of this hunt is to actually engage consultants once you reach there?

Any marine engineers having a sailing background who have waled this way please shed some light on this monster.

Thoughts of other members would be much appreciated!

Foxle


----------



## Rajvin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Marine Engineer in the process of Migration.*

Dear Foxle

Im scheduled to answer my Oral Examination for an Equivalent CoC in Perth. Kindly advice regarding the Orals.


----------



## foxle (Apr 21, 2012)

Rajvin said:


> Dear Foxle
> 
> Im scheduled to answer my Oral Examination for an Equivalent CoC in Perth. Kindly advice regarding the orals.
> 
> What level is it?


----------



## Rajvin (Jun 2, 2013)

Meo class-1


----------



## Rajvin (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear Foxle

Kindly note that I am holding a MEO CLASS I Ticket .


----------



## ravinder159 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi can you tell me what kind of question they ask for MEO 1 i am scheduled to go next month mid. I have to prepare. your help will be highly appriciated.


----------



## ravinder159 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi wn ur going i am going taking exam on 18th july in fremantle


----------



## Rajvin (Jun 2, 2013)

ravinder159 said:


> Hi wn ur going i am going taking exam on 18th july in fremantle


Hi

I mwaiting for my Tourist Visa.Shall plan once i have the Visa.


----------



## ravinder159 (Jun 23, 2013)

Rajvin said:


> Hi
> 
> I mwaiting for my Tourist Visa.Shall plan once i have the Visa.


How your preparing like any question bank i just have 2 weeks and i have not touched books from last 5 years. any advice.


----------



## Rajvin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Ravinder

regret could not attened to your quries earlier.

Dont have a clue regarding the questions being asked for orals.

Im preparing according to the Syllabus given in Appendix-8.
Hoping that the system in Australia is not based on "WHAT U DONT KNOW".

dO U HAVE ANY IDEA ABOUT THE QUESTIONS?


----------



## ravinder159 (Jun 23, 2013)

Tks Rajvin, 
Its very difficult to prepare i dont wish to read agin what i did 5 years back. I am not prepared well ata ll you have some question bank for oral which had during your class 1. my id is  [email protected] . I will let u know if i have any information.
rgds
Ravinder

I dont know why foxle has issue getting jobs in australia. Its a easy place to get job.


----------



## Amandeepsohi84 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Query for foxle*

Hello Foxle,
Can you help me for the process you followed to move to Australia. I have been in bp shipping for about 3 years and i have sent documents for skill assessment to AMSA. I would be thankful if you can take out some time to put some light on this matter. 
My email id is amandeepsohi84 @ gmail . Com
Thanks


----------



## anid (Jul 26, 2013)

*Hello there " query on coe" Can u tell me how to apply for equivalent coc .*



foxle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a Marine Engineer which is to say that I am a Ships Engineer.I have recently gotten my hands on a PR and am planning to move to Sydney.Although from what i have seen there itself(I had gone to give my orals there!) i do believe its an expensive city to be in.That said,since we have couple of friends living there already and have been kind enough to invite us in for the initial settling down period,it makes sense to me to go there for starters.
> 
> ...



HI there. I have a query on how to go about applying for a equivalent coc from Australia.I have a MEO class 1 coc from India and wish to apply for an equivalent coc from Australia. Can u guide me through please.


----------



## thomas87 (Jan 5, 2014)

hello...I have been trying to search for a forum to help with a ships engineer immigration to australia....I seriously hope somebody this post.

I have been doing some background work about moving to australia and the best way seems to give the Recognition certification exams in australia and hunting for jobs there personally. Am i wrong? Is there an easier way? I am currently in Kochi appearing for my MEO Class 2. Please advise..
THanks in advance
Thomas


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

*help needed guys*

hii rajvin!!
seems like you must have already been with the certificate of recognition exam ….please guide me as i am also going soon for the orals and i am holding class-1 license , which centre is good to give orals and what exactly to study on ???
your help will be much appreciated .
thanks


----------



## Modiji (May 28, 2014)

Hi Mate

There are plenty jobs right now in Australia.If you need any help for a job send me your email.

Cheers


----------



## Modiji (May 28, 2014)

Look the orals are pretty simple.So dont take much stress.If u need any help on it send me yr mail.


----------



## Modiji (May 28, 2014)

Hi, Immigrating is a different ball game to sitting for orals. Once u immigrate ,you must be a PR to sit for the exam or if u are not a PR u need to get a employment in a australian company to get a PR.

A simple and easy way to get round this is get a cert of recog from a state govt and not AMSA then apply and get a job in the ferry companies ,the day you join u can apply for your amsa orals and get your amsa cert.

Its very simple and there are number of jobs .


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

Modiji said:


> Hi, Immigrating is a different ball game to sitting for orals. Once u immigrate ,you must be a PR to sit for the exam or if u are not a PR u need to get a employment in a australian company to get a PR.
> 
> A simple and easy way to get round this is get a cert of recog from a state govt and not AMSA then apply and get a job in the ferry companies ,the day you join u can apply for your amsa orals and get your amsa cert.
> 
> Its very simple and there are number of jobs .



hii mate …my email id is [email protected] and i am sailing as a chief engineer …i would appreciate if you could mail me some details about the orals and the job prospects


----------



## Rajvin (Jun 2, 2013)

aet1982 said:


> hii rajvin!!
> seems like you must have already been with the certificate of recognition exam ….please guide me as i am also going soon for the orals and i am holding class-1 license , which centre is good to give orals and what exactly to study on ???
> your help will be much appreciated .
> thanks


hi there

Sorry,i could not reply earlier as i was sailing.Have you finished your Orals?


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

*hey rajvin*



Rajvin said:


> hi there
> 
> Sorry,i could not reply earlier as i was sailing.Have you finished your Orals?


hey ravin , i am scheduled to of in july , still preparing for it , have you already cleared your orals ???…any insight on it would be really helpful….my email id is [email protected] …we can correspond on it if you want 
thanks


----------



## Modiji (May 28, 2014)

Look have you done your immigration part?. Without that there is no use in trying to get a CoR from AMSA.

I have cleared my orals and you have to read some Marine orders,what ever there is in the list ,apart from that the technical questions are pretty simple.

Try to appear from a smaller place like Brisbane instead of big places like perth or sydney.

Cheers


----------



## Modiji (May 28, 2014)

As for the jobs,there are plenty but never advertised.You need to see which company is operating in the port and send them your resume.What are your intentions ,work in a port,do fifo etc.


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

Modiji said:


> As for the jobs,there are plenty but never advertised.You need to see which company is operating in the port and send them your resume.What are your intentions ,work in a port,do fifo etc.


hii modiji ….my intentions are to do fifo for the time being and then slowly switch over to a port based job i.e shore job…..as far as immigration is concerned …its a prerequisite to get your skills assessed before you can apply for pr as our job is in the sol list…..


----------



## Modiji (May 28, 2014)

aet1982 said:


> hii modiji ….my intentions are to do fifo for the time being and then slowly switch over to a port based job i.e shore job…..as far as immigration is concerned …its a prerequisite to get your skills assessed before you can apply for pr as our job is in the sol list…..


Look before you think of orals and all that you need to work on the immigration part first because without a work permit nobody can legally give you a job.


----------



## Rajvin (Jun 2, 2013)

Modiji said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> There are plenty jobs right now in Australia.If you need any help for a job send me your email.
> 
> Cheers


Dear Modili

I just received my PR.

Could you pl. advice how to go about finding a job in.

regards


----------



## Modiji (May 28, 2014)

Rajvin said:


> Dear Modili
> 
> I just received my PR.
> 
> ...


Do you have a AMSA CoR??.If you have one give me your e-mail id ,There is a job in my port.


----------



## Rajvin (Jun 2, 2013)

Modiji said:


> Do you have a AMSA CoR??.If you have one give me your e-mail id ,There is a job in my port.



Dear Modiji 

I have cleared my COR ORALS and shall posses it shortly.my e mail is [email protected]

regards

Rajesh


----------



## SmithE (Jun 2, 2014)

Can I ask - What is a Meo?


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi,

I just went through your post of yours in Expat forum regarding immigrating to Australia.

Well even I am on the same path.

Presently sailing as second engineer with class 2 coc from mumbai, india.

I am scheduled for my AMSA orals at their Sydney office on 22/07/2014 and will be reaching Sydney on 16th July,2014.

It would be really helpful if you could help me out with the kind of questions to expect .. have been studying but im kind of nervous as I have no clue as what to expect.!! :/

What all to lay stress on.. and how what all the examiner usually emphasis on??
It would be really great if you could help me out with this.!!

you can reach me on mohitk.mariner at gmail . com and on my cell : 9212151985

Will be highly grateful if you could guide through this!!

Thanks and regards
Mohit Khanna


----------



## sunnyazam (Aug 30, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just went through your post of yours in Expat forum regarding immigrating to Australia.
> 
> ...




hi mohit how was your orals ...do let us know what you were asked we will all be very greatful plus where did you stay for the orals 
regards


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello,

yes I did clear my orals on 22 july itself..

If i were you it would be good to make a program for 1 week atleast with the option of re-scheduling your tickets anytime.. 
cause these orals take place only once a week so if you happen to fail in first the second one will be usually in next to next week.. as per what the examiner would suggest..

stay at any backpacker hostels..book from hostelworld.com
and try to get a 4 bed dorm as its much quiter plus select one which is not infamous for parties.. and one which is in the city!!
as their office is on Elizabeth street which is walking from town hall/city center.. ( i forgot which station it was) but is right IN THE CITY!!


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

they pretty much as what is expected from your rank..
plus please be thorough with australia specific regulations which are clearly given in the AMSA website..


----------



## DP Chief (Dec 14, 2014)

*Ship Engineer*

Hello Modi Ji.

I am Based out of Melbourne Recently Shifted to Australia Looking for some Job I was Sailing as a chief Engineer onboard DP Vessels Your feedback will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## prashant_waghela12 (Jan 17, 2015)

foxle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a Marine Engineer which is to say that I am a Ships Engineer.I have recently gotten my hands on a PR and am planning to move to Sydney.Although from what i have seen there itself(I had gone to give my orals there!) i do believe its an expensive city to be in.That said,since we have couple of friends living there already and have been kind enough to invite us in for the initial settling down period,it makes sense to me to go there for starters.
> 
> ...



Hi There...
Prashant here from India.. on PR Visa as a secondary applicant (no AMSA assessment required), settled in NSW... So in my case I have just started with the assessment for Class IV Indian COC applying for Engineers watchkeeper COR from AMSA. Once I receive the assessment letter planing to book orals..
Need help on couple of issues.
Firstly I have downloaded the syllabus for Orals.. which is somewhat similar to that in India.. Anything else I should concentrate on??
Job Scenario.. Heard from ppl it a bit tough... your comments on same.. any inputs on where to start.. I have put my application at cpuple of companies, but in vain..
Hoping things will be different if you hold a Engineers watchkeeper COR from AMSA.
Also are the STCW from India valid or need to get it done from Oz?? And is it wise to do a BOISET/MSIC done before getting COR??

Will appreciate your inputs.
Regards
Prashant.


----------



## prashant_waghela12 (Jan 17, 2015)

Fellows
Prashant here from India.. Need advise and inputs for a start in Australia as Marine Engineer after getting PR.. Unlike rest I am secondary applicant so didnt go through the AMSA assessment process. Though I have submitted an application for COR assessment for my seatime, awaiting AMSA's reply.
Self finding it difficult, thought if there are Senior Expatriates who can chip in their valuable inputs as I still dont have my COR and in process to get one..
Regarding myself, completed Class IV COC from India, got a PR as secondary applicant and hence started with AMSA assessment for COR only after landing in Oz..
Couple of questions
Your inputs on Orals exams will be greatly appreciated..
How abt job job scenario for a Engineer Watchkeeper?? Though I have shore experience in India in Vessels Technical Management.. I dont think it will be of any use down under.. 
Are Indian STCW course valid here...
Is it wise to do BIOSET/DP maintenance in advance or to be done after getting COR..
Also could anyone confirm whether BOISET from India is valid??

Hoping fellows shippies settled down under can help the new lot...

Cheers
Prashant Waghela.


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Rajvin said:


> Hi Ravinder
> 
> regret could not attened to your quries earlier.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have given PTE Academic. Is it ok and accepted by AMSA. Or i still need to appear for IELTS..


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

What r the questions asked at orals by AMSA?


----------



## sekhar medidi (Mar 28, 2015)

*sekhar*

hi 
i am going for amsa class 1 orals on 29th april 2015 from brisbane for COR please guide me what to prepare for orals.


----------



## Satish P (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi everybody, i am also in the process of migrating to australia particularly melbourne or sydney.can anybody shed some light on the shore based job prospects for marine engineers.any input is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

sekhar medidi said:


> hi
> i am going for amsa class 1 orals on 29th april 2015 from brisbane for COR please guide me what to prepare for orals.


HI Shekar,

How was your orals?

Any advice for to-be exam takers...


----------



## prashant_waghela12 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sagarpar said:


> What r the questions asked at orals by AMSA?


Hey there
Dont know if you're already done with your orals..
But anyways posting the questions for Class IV CoR asked during my orals..
Hope it help you n n people taking up orals in near future..

started off with safety and what will you do when you join a ship.what is ISM, SMS? What governs Shipping industry in Australia. 
Marine Orders's what are they and based on which Act. Name a few. 
OHS Act, its content. HRS. 
What will you do if you hear a fire/general alarm if you working in purifier room.. List all the major alarm which you need to know when u join a ship.. 
UMS rounds if your a duty engineer, Dead mans alarm, 
Boiler safeties, Gauge glass, what if you no water in gauge glass, 
What is Viscocity, FO heating line, vicotherm explanation, PID controller 4mA-20mA, Fixed fire fitting equipment on your ship, diagram and procedure for release. 
battery routines, MSB n ESB ckt daigram and how they are connected, 
Fire alarm... n little cross questioning on each topic.. If he knew that I know it he used to jump to different topic..


All the very best..
Cheers
Prashant...


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

prashant_waghela12 said:


> Sagarpar said:
> 
> 
> > What r the questions asked at orals by AMSA?
> ...


Thank you very much Prashant for throwing light for what was asked. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Vkind said:


> sekhar medidi said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


Hello,
How was your orals? Kindly share questions asked during your orals.


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Satish P said:


> Hi everybody, i am also in the process of migrating to australia particularly melbourne or sydney.can anybody shed some light on the shore based job prospects for marine engineers.any input is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello,

When is your orals? If you have cleared, kindly post them.


----------



## sanju_meri (Oct 10, 2012)

*Marine engineer migration to australia*

Dear All,

Myself, India National, a Technical superintendent and sailed as chief engineer (marine) want to migrate Australia.

Kindly advise the process for this.
Also the positive and negative points.
If any one migrated in this category, kindly *<edit by moderator>* send me a Private Message when I have 5 posts made.
my email id is *<SNIP>*

Thank you in advance.

With regards,
Sanjeev Kumar

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator *


----------



## mariner chrisd (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Questions regarding revaluation of CoC... If u get a job in Australia connected to the marine field... How do you re validate ur Indian CoC as dgshipping will only recognise companies that have an real number?


----------



## mariner chrisd (Sep 16, 2015)

*rpsl number


----------



## Satish P (Mar 28, 2015)

Guys I am a class 4 coc holder sailing as 3rd engineer for the 4th time and currently appearing for class 2 exams. My question is can I apply for an Australian class 2 exams? Or do I have to appear and get an Indian coc first and only after that I can apply for equivalent coc? Seniors, please advise. Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## samdani741 (Dec 30, 2015)

Satish P said:


> Guys I am a class 4 coc holder sailing as 3rd engineer for the 4th time and currently appearing for class 2 exams. My question is can I apply for an Australian class 2 exams? Or do I have to appear and get an Indian coc first and only after that I can apply for equivalent coc? Seniors, please advise. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Satish,
Just write to AMSA and get an eligibility letter. You should be able to sit for your Class2 exam in Australia. In that case you dont need to appear exam in india.

Brdgs
Samdani


----------



## Satish P (Mar 28, 2015)

samdani741 said:


> Hi Satish,
> Just write to AMSA and get an eligibility letter. You should be able to sit for your Class2 exam in Australia. In that case you dont need to appear exam in india.
> 
> Brdgs
> Samdani


Thanks alot for the guidance samdani741.

Brdgs
Satish


----------



## Pankaj86 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello everyone.
I am planning to move to Australia.want to know current job prospects . currently I am working as chief officer.


----------



## praveen1188 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi i am a fourth engineer with 14 months experience . I want to do class 2 in Australia and migrate over there.


----------

